# training rats??????



## jbroadway (Dec 1, 2011)

hi i got my pair of rats about last week and was wondering if im doing anything wrong for between half hour and an hour ive been giving them treats and sitting with them every time i give them a treat and make a sound ive been reading how easy it is and within 2 to 3 days they should understand and come to the sound when you make it. but they are still quite scared is it just a matter of persistance i know its only been a week and im not expecting them to be coming straight away but they are still afraid of my hand.

thanks for the help in advance


jak


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi congrattylations on your rats . Did you get them from a pet shop or from a breeder? Pet shop rats are usually not used to being handled so will be nervous of you. I find yoghurt drops to be a great training treat and although some wont take from my hand at first they will come out for a look. Do they run straight away from your hand? I put my hand in with new rats and let them have a sniff and often they will have a nibble - that dosnt mean they are biting in an agressive way they are just checking you out to see if your edible . Giving them yummy treats like scrambled egg or tuna will help them realise that people = a good thing, by that i dont mean you have to hand feed them just put in a little bowl of it and talk to them whilst they are eating.

Just thought id also add that i dont make a certain sound for my rats, i just talk to them and they know its me. Maybe the noise you are making is scaring them.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I find with nervous rats that the best way to bond with them is to sit on the floor of the bathroom wearing my dressing gown (or hoodie) and pop them in it. That way they can smell you and explore you without being out in the open. 
That along with treats really speeds up the bonding process. 
You will find (once they are used to you) that the noise wont be needed. My guys run to the bars when they hear anyone walking through the room 
Rats are attention hogs usually!


----------



## jbroadway (Dec 1, 2011)

They are from a breeder and yes they run as soon as I put my hand near but then one comes bk I just don't feel I'm getting anywhre


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't worry they will come around I have a female who still abit scared of people but every time I open the cage she gets better some just take longer to trust and are shy they all have different personalities 

I found yoghurt on a spoon sitting by the cage one of the best things then working up to itbeing on my finger and them licking it from there


----------

